# Scabs on hind legs.



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

For a few weeks now, I have been finding scabs primarly on Cain's hind legs, inside and out. Sometimes they are a centimeter in length, others about a inch. I just found this one on the outer part of his left hind leg, about mid way on the leg.










Does anyone know what this could be, or what could cause it? I think he may be having a allergy to something, and gnaws on his hind legs when it itches, and it then heals and leaves a scab. I'm not sure if this is the culprit or not.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

It could be an allergy. My Dachshund Toby has struggled with skin issues his entire life. Switching to raw helped immensely, but even then he still has some flare-ups now and again. Currently I'm on week 3 of not feeding him any chicken, and I've seen quite a bit of clearing up of some skin issues that were lingering.

Dogs manifest much of their health through their skin. Generally when something is wrong such as an allergy, their skin will get dry or yeasty, and itch. Then they bite it and cause scabs. If they keep messing with it, bacterial infections and hot spots can develop. If your dog does have an allergy or intolerance, it could be due to a variety of causes. It could be environmental, such as grass, fleas, pollen, household cleaners, or even wool carpet. It could also be food related. But do a thorough check around your house. Are there any new cleaners you've been using since you noticed the scabs? 

Take it from me, skin issues aren't fun. But try your hardest to keep him off steroids like Prednisone. They do work in the short term, but in the long term they will weaken your dog's immune system. You also want to avoid prolonged antibiotics, as 1) this is how antibiotic-resistant bacteria such as MRSA develop, and 2) it's not healthy for your dog. And that advice is straight from my vet. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a simple scab to me. Does he run around in bushes or wooded areas at all?


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Looks like a simple scab to me. Does he run around in bushes or wooded areas at all?


Not so much. I'll take him down to a creek 1-2 times a week, and the dog park several times a week. This isn't the first time a similar scab has appeared (same shape, and close in size).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just looks like a scrape or scratch. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My dogs get scratches and small punctures all the time just in play, often times on their hind legs. Watch his play style at the dog park and how other dogs play with him. Mine don't even yelp when they get little scratches like this, just keep right on playing. The fur there is even thinner than the rest of the body generally, so they're easy to spot.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like a scratch my dogs would get from running through the brush or playing rough. 

I think if it were a food allergy you'd be noticing other side affects and it wouldn't be such a clean cut area affected.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll keep a eye out when he is playing around, just out of curiosity.


----------

